# 1 picture of 4 months vs. 2 yrs. old



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Bello at 4 months old sitting on the same steps as the below pic. I just realized when i posted the 2nd pic recently that i had a very similar one from a month after i got Bello.

4 months old here and..............................









2 yrs old here










Thats all. Just thought it was a cool comparison!!!


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

I love then-and-now pics. Bello has gone from goofy and cute to big and very handsome.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> I love then-and-now pics. Bello has gone from goofy and cute to big and very handsome.


I am so glad i remembered i had this 4 mnth pic to compare to. i didn't realize how he has changed !!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> I love then-and-now pics. Bello has gone from goofy and cute to big and very handsome.


Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself!


Thanks to Alpha! 1 thing i can say is he was awesome when i got him and he only improved!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

What a handsome face! You managed to snap him at almost the exact same head tilt! Did his ears kind of stick up when he was a puppy? That looks like the biggest difference from then and now!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! he was handsome then and i think that he is handsome-er now


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> What a handsome face! You managed to snap him at almost the exact same head tilt! Did his ears kind of stick up when he was a puppy? That looks like the biggest difference from then and now!


well his ears are now and always have been the topic of his many looks. he is a pit mix and many times doesn't look it because the floppy ears and other times his ears do the airplane thing and other times they are straight back. They have always been fickel i guess to put it plainly!



ioreks_mom said:


> wow! he was handsome then and i think that he is handsome-er now


Thanks so much! Hows things going?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

jcd said:


> Thanks so much! Hows things going?


good, thanks  (still looking for aleve in the drug store ) how about you?


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> good, thanks  (still looking for aleve in the drug store ) how about you?


just took 2 as a matter of fact. i go with the weather. still can't believe aleve is not in canada yet!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i hope that your weather gets clearer soon! they are calling for rain for us for the rest of the week :S


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

jcd said:


> just took 2 as a matter of fact. i go with the weather. still can't believe aleve is not in canada yet!


Hey JCD, think we could sneak Iorek in a bottle or two of Aleve? We could get a business going  JK!!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i was thinking for a second what would iorek want with aleve...  i am mindy. heeheehee!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> i was thinking for a second what would iorek want with aleve...  i am mindy. heeheehee!


Picky Picky...so I left off the word Mom.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank goodness he kept his gorgeous eyeliner.   He still has a puppy look, if you ask me. He is a cutie pie.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> i hope that your weather gets clearer soon! they are calling for rain for us for the rest of the week :S


No go here either. rain, and coldddddddddddddddddddd! i am stuck for 6 or 7 more months i guess!


----------



## Mama2BellaGrace (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow, so handsome! I love how his color just shows more now.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Hey JCD, think we could sneak Iorek in a bottle or two of Aleve? We could get a business going  JK!!!!


I tried Alpha. She won't budge on the Aleve thing? Canada needs aleve!!!!!



Inga said:


> Thank goodness he kept his gorgeous eyeliner.   He still has a puppy look, if you ask me. He is a cutie pie.


Oh you can relax there Inga, he has his beautiful black eyeliner as dark as ever!! I agree also that sometimes i wonder if he is actually 2 years old?



Mama2BellaGrace said:


> Wow, so handsome! I love how his color just shows more now.


He actually has changed colors a few times. I love his present color also!! Thank you!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Picky Picky...so I left off the word Mom.


haha! no, that is not what i meant  i think it is lack of sleep...

JCD: i hope that the winter is not too unbearable for you. we have had the fire in our furnace since friday so far


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> haha! no, that is not what i meant  i think it is lack of sleep...
> 
> JCD: i hope that the winter is not too unbearable for you. we have had the fire in our furnace since friday so far


ah ha, us too!! its tough to say well i will lose weight and get in shape again when i try that i hurt worse!! its like a revolving wheel. Bello loves his long walks so that helps!!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i hope that both you and bello get to enjoy your walks.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

what a handsome guy!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> i hope that both you and bello get to enjoy your walks.


Me to!! I will be getting some river/park shots soon. every fall we go for some nice foliage shots!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

nice! i can't wait to see those pictures


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Bello really had that bully look to him when he was a pup, the pit looks even more prominant in his younger pic. He's been gorgeous since birth!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Bello really had that bully look to him when he was a pup, the pit looks even more prominant in his younger pic. He's been gorgeous since birth!


His ears really throw it all off especially now. His body is getting very pitty as of late but the flop down ears hide his big blocky head. check out his body shape in some pics. he is after all a mix so we don't know what else is in him.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

1st off sorry Bello i missed this thread!

2nd,my oh my what a handsome pooch you turned into,cute when younger but awesome now!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> 1st off sorry Bello i missed this thread!
> 
> 2nd,my oh my what a handsome pooch you turned into,cute when younger but awesome now!!!


Thanks pooch. I figured ya missed a few of my recent threads. Bello has matured. He is an awesome dog and so loyal. I have some great new pics i will post soon!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

He has matured into a fine specimen J!

I must get that pic of the rottXstaffie that looks just like him!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> He has matured into a fine specimen J!
> 
> I must get that pic of the rottXstaffie that looks just like him!!


Love to see that!!!! I will be waiting. He has stayed extremely slim. He is weighing in at 67.5 lbs. right now. He was sick with 2 ear infections a couple weeks ago but is fine now.

This was in august. Just thought you would like to see me and my boy hugging!!!!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awkward and little into big and handsome! What a great perk from adopting a puppy.. I always wish I was able to watch Marge grow up and socialize her to the world at a younger age.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

MissMutt said:


> Awkward and little into big and handsome! What a great perk from adopting a puppy.. I always wish I was able to watch Marge grow up and socialize her to the world at a younger age.


Thanks MM. You have made Marge into a fine pet! She is awesome and i am sure whatever problems you have can be worked out!


----------

